# Well that's a fine thing....wonder what the outcome will be???



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I go to switch on the tank lights this morning, and what do I see but my Black Hino is berried 

Now in this part of the tank are a couple of juvenile Black Orange eyed Tigers and 2 male Red Tigers.....so which of them is the Daddy????  Are the Reds the culprit, or is it possible one of the BTOEs is old enough to mate! If it is the Red Tiger then that will be interesting as my reds are bred from many generations of red striped tigers, which produce the red stripes 100%, not like the German red tigers which often produce regular tigers.

Its obviously going to produce Tibees, but of what kind that is the question 









Maybe I might get something like this, which is what another hobbyist in Germany got from crossing Crystal x Tiger.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Good Job!!! ^^

Since Lion x Tiger is a Liger

now your Crystal x Tiger, I will call it a Ciger 

Keep us updated with your new Ciger!


----------

